# How can you retrain a hard-mouthed horse to be soft?



## Paint it Lucky (12 February 2009)

Just wondering what people's oppinions/methods ar for this sort of thing.  If you took on a horse that had a really hard mouth (say it had been in a riding school/had been yanked around alot/was just very set in it's way of going, hollow!) what would you do to try and re-educate it so it could become nice and soft and reponsive?  

Afew ideas, stronger bit vs milder bit
Strong riding vs softer riding
Getting it to stretch vs Making it work up and together
Focusing on making it work into contact as main aim of schooling sessions vs Focusing on other things such as balance, transitions, movements etc and letting contact come by itself.

I have my own oppinions but just wondering what you guys thought.  And also if a horse has been resistant of rein contact/hard mouthed for a long time will it always remember this or do you think they can fully be retrained?

Sorry if long and complicated, any input welcome!


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (12 February 2009)

I would consider a bitless bridle for a transition period - may be easier to get contact/ride in an outline etc as it will be asked in a different way.
Once okay with that you could then bring back into a bit.


----------



## ajn1610 (12 February 2009)

I think it depends what you mean by hard mouthed - if the horse has been messed about to such an extent that there is scar tissue that will always be less sensitive. If they have conformational issues with the bars of the mouth and lips same thing. If they have just become a bit dull you can definitely overcome this through good riding just as you can if they are dead to the leg. In each case you can always produce a marked improvement through some re schooling.
 I find horses that are heavy in the hand are also often fixed in the neck and jaw so that is often a good place to start. Maybe get the physio out to try and release any tension resulting from not being worked correctly. I'd go back to the softest bit you can, some thing in a nice warm metal with a lozenge to help relax the jaw and encourage salivation. Work on softening the neck and back with lots of lateral movements.
Hope that helps!


----------



## hellybelly6 (12 February 2009)

I had a similar problem with my hoss being an ex schoolie.

I had him in a hackamore for a year and put him in to a loose ringed lozenged snaffle and eventually, he started to trust me with his mouth.  It can be done, it takes patience and understanding.


----------



## Sillyoldfool (12 February 2009)

My 13 yo TB has always been unresponsive in the mouth and on the forehand, not helped by his numpty rider.  Now have excellent teacher and in 6 weekly lessons she has transformed the pair of us.  Obviously very much still work in progress, but amazing transformation. Does require some firm schooling, eg holding on in halt until horse gives and softens and only then allowing forwards, then working on keeping this whilst getting horse to step under in all paces, Hard work for both of us but so worth it.


----------



## gemmaweir (12 February 2009)

Remember that the horse probably hasn't got the muscles to go in any other way for long...............is he hard mouthed in a fixed way, or just hard mouthed?  I would try lunging him for a while so you can start to build up the correct muscles that need using, without having to worry if the rider is interferring/making it harder/uncomfortable for the horse.  I would ride him in a mild bit but one with some "play" in it,  sweet iron one, or something to really encourage him to mouth and salivate and accept the bit (polos help)  
If he is hollow as well then this means he isn't coming through from behind so be careful not to fall into the "only worrying about the front end trap" Lunging would be good for this too. I wouldn't be asking him to work up and together yet at all.  I would be concentrating on working him forwards and into a contact.  Lots of transitions and transitions within the pace. Gaining more engagement etc and you will probably find that the contact comes easier than you imagine.  By trying to concentrate on his outline when you haven't got the hind end engaged will end up as a battle.
I would also say although I am sure you have, have teeth &amp; back etc checked before you start asking more, and always remember his current way of going is due to being uncomfortable so you need to get rid of this feeling.


----------



## mygeorge (12 February 2009)

we use the equiami lungeing aid and they also do a riding aid which is just for this type of thing i.e. retraining the mouth. It works really well and we've used both a lot. Gets them much softer and accepting


----------

